# Survived my first trip to the hill :)



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

congrats on your first run!
next run, spend time on your toe side snowplowing, then put them together and carve!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

You probably did *way* better than me the first time I went. I didn't leave what I'd call a kiddie hill. I fell on my ass so many times that I think the mountain was trying rape me. It went a lot smoother the next time I went though. So congratulations on the first trip! Try to go again ASAP so you can get used to it!


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on your first day! Good to hear you came away with a positive attitude because the first few days can be very frustrating and painful. Keep the progession going.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> Congrats on your first day! Good to hear you came away with a positive attitude because the first few days can be very frustrating and painful. Keep the progession going.


+2 on keeping the positive attitude, i think the biggest fear to overcome is the speed. Once you get over that you're golden. Get comfortable with your carving and maintaining speed then go hit some blacks. Its the only way you get good.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

svwannabe said:


> +2 on keeping the positive attitude, i think the biggest fear to overcome is the speed. Once you get over that you're golden. Get comfortable with your carving and maintaining speed then go hit some blacks. Its the only way you get good.


Don't listen to this :thumbsdown:


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Im not saying go straight from the bunny slope to a black, i just found for me and my friends progressing in snowboarding that once you have the confidence to go down blacks everything else is easy.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Very true. Just think she shouldnt worry about colors since she's not linking turns yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I didnt survive the second trip  i was doing AWESOME! i rode the hill a few times toe side and a few times heel side and even managed to link the two together a few times.... but somehow managed to catch my back edge while facing uphill and fell and broke my wrist  so here i am typing with my left hand & pouting about my new Saloman Ivy boots i gotta put away for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

newbiesara said:


> Well I didnt survive the second trip  i was doing AWESOME! i rode the hill a few times toe side and a few times heel side and even managed to link the two together a few times.... but somehow managed to catch my back edge while facing uphill and fell and broke my wrist  so here i am typing with my left hand & pouting about my new Saloman Ivy boots i gotta put away for awhile.


Ah damn that sucks. Don't let this stop your snowboarding career though. I'm sure everyone breaks or twists something while boarding eventually. So you just got yours over with early .


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

lceman said:


> Ah damn that sucks. Don't let this stop your snowboarding career though. I'm sure everyone breaks or twists something while boarding eventually. So you just got yours over with early .


Thanks, I figure 6 weeks is mid february and there will still be lots of snow. and that gives me time to pick up some wrist guards  im not out for the season if i can help it!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I would suggest the OTS wrist brace. Google that and you'll find (from cycle zone I believe it was?) two versions, one from hard plastic mold and another carbon fiber which is pricey. IMO they're worth the money, best wrist protection that you'll ever buy that supports the wrist down the forearm and literally prevents your wrist from moving back too far depending on what angle degree stop you use. I've used it ever since breaking my wrist and getting carpal tunnel from a motorcycle accident.


----------

